# Amp Stand for Fender Champ



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm just curious what kind of amp stand everyone would use for a Fender Champ. 

I just got one of the '57 Custom Champs - it's 13.5" wides, 7.5" deep, and 12.5" tall. 

I'd definitely like to have mine off of the floor. I'm thinking about using an end table or a nightstand. Ideally, I think I'd like something made of wood that I could stain dark brown (which I think would complement the lacquered tweed of the amp). 

Anyways, I'm just curious what everyone else uses to get tiny combo amps off the ground...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

...a deluxe reverb?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry upside.....











Oh,,,,, wooden,


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Quik Lok BS-317BK Amp Stand https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B003R7KU4E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ApfbDbASMCCA3


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

RYAN1987M said:


> I just got one of the '57 Custom Champs - it's 13.5" wides, 7.5" deep, and 12.5" tall.


I have 57 Custom Champ as well - it is the same amp that god would use if he owned a 56 Les Paul Jr. 

It's on a fold up lean back sand that I got at Cosmo for 20 or 30. I threw the box out but the stand has "ultimate" written on it if that narrows it down a bit.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have tried both my ‘68 Vibro Champ, and ‘74 Bronco, many different ways. For some reason they are stunning when they sit up on top of a couple of stacked combo amps, at about 40-42” off of the floor. I can’t explain why, but that is the sweet spot for me.

Sitting on the floor, or simply tilted back doesn’t sound as good to my ears. 

About a foot from the wall, at that height, just seems to make the little amps irresistible. I find that there are more pleasing variables to be had. The most surprising, is the volume pot on the amp dimed, guitar volumes rolled to what is required. The amps sound larger, sweeter, singly, or paired.


----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

Check this out! A 43 lbs concrete cube end table!

Concrete cube end table


----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

I found the perfect thing for me! A solid pine bench that I picked up from a Canadian Retailer. The bench itself is made by Springwater Woodcraft - they're also Canadian. 

Rustic Cubby bench

I'll eventually stuff some of my records and other guitar-related paraphernalia in the openings.


----------

